# WiFi Kindle vs. 3G



## PeterW (Sep 12, 2010)

I received my first Kindle (Wifi) just over a week ago and have really been astonished at just how good the screen is.  It really is something that needs to be seen in person.

However, even though I have a wifi network at home, I decided fairly quickly that I would rather have the 3G model.  The deciding factor for me is the ability to sync the book I'm reading with my iPhone and computers - while reading on the iPhone is not at all comparable to reading on the Kindle, there have already been a couple of times in which I've found it convenient to read a few pages of my current book on my iPhone (usually while waiting).  The flaw with wifi, of course, is that it won't sync if I'm not reading it in an area with wifi.

There are other advantages to having 3G, of course, such as an expanded ability to buy books, etc.  But the deciding factor for me is the ability to sync.

According to UPS, my K3 should be delivered today, so I can't wait to get home!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

After a few times of buying computers that turned out to be too sluggish for updated software I needed to run, I decided that when it came to tecnhotoys I would always get the most I could afford. Like the iPad--might not ever need 64megs or 3G, but that's what I got, because you just never know. I would get the 3G Kindle, because even though I send most books to my Kindle from my computer, ya just never know...

To me, unless that price difference between the Wifi and 3G Kindles makes a huge budgetary dent and the difference between ever getting one or not, buyers should just go for the 3G. 'Cause you never know where you'll be when you just HAVE to buy a book...


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought the sync was supposed to work using wi-fi, if that is what you have?


----------



## L.I. Bruce Fan (Aug 25, 2010)

It was the price of the Wi-Fi unit that pushed me over the edge and into ordering my K3, and now that I have it and am enjoying it, I am thinking about returning it and upgrading to the 3G model.  But I'm not sure that the utility of 3G over the likely 1.5-2 year lifecycle of the K3 (as I'm likely to upgrade within that time and pass the K3 down to one of my kids - who definitely should not have 3G access) justifies the cost.

Anybody want to try to convince me?


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

i just dont think I will ever be in such an emergency need to buy a book that it cant wait till I get home or in a wifi access area. I have a huge list of books on my kindle waiting to be read already so its just not a needed facility for me.

I think sometimes what I read here and on the amazon boards is people wanting the kindle to do more and be more than it real main purpose which is an ebook reader. But we do live in the i want it and now society I guess.

I just dont see myself getting upset and not being able to buy a book form anywhere in the world - there are more important things to worry about.

Sorry!

daz


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

dazdude said:


> i just dont think I will ever be in such an emergency need to buy a book that it cant wait till I get home or in a wifi access area. I have a huge list of books on my kindle waiting to be read already so its just not a needed facility for me.
> 
> I think sometimes what I read here and on the amazon boards is people wanting the kindle to do more and be more than it real main purpose which is an ebook reader. But we do live in the i want it and now society I guess.
> 
> ...


I was with you. Then when I ordered I decided to get the 3G version just because. I am glad I did. Not that I have a "gotta have it now" mentality when I decide I would like a book. It's a nice convenience factor when I am on the road. I travel for work regularly, and will be taking the K3 with me. It will be nice having the 3G available without having to find a wifi hot spot. The hotel I was in this week had free wifi, but you had to go to their web page, login with a 10 character code. Easy on the laptop, a little less easy on the Kindle.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I took Zelda, K2i, on her first road trip last weekend.  I lost my 3G signal between cities.  Good old ATT .  Yep, I'm spoiled that I had to wait about 1 hour until we drove through a large enough town to get the 3G back.  And it was a good thing that I had the 3G because the hotel's free wireless didn't work in our room.  We were on the end of the 3rd floor hallway.  The signal didn't work that far away from their system.  You never know, so if you can afford it go for the 3G.


----------



## JoeL (Sep 17, 2010)

If your smartphone has wifi hotspot, wouldn't that work to get 3G? (jailbroken iPhone)  I just ordered my WiFi Kindle today arriving tomorrow.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

JoeL said:


> If your smartphone has wifi hotspot, wouldn't that work to get 3G? (jailbroken iPhone) I just ordered my WiFi Kindle today arriving tomorrow.


If your smartphone has a wifi hotspot that supports infrastructure mode it will work. My HTC EVO does that and I have tested it and it works. If your wifi tethering is done in ad hoc mode like the jailbroken iPhone it will not work with the Kindle.


----------



## Lomiel (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between a Wifi and a 3G in Germany. Does anyone know how good the 3G coverage is in Germany--or the rest of Europe, for that matter? To wit, is it worth the $50? Which seems to be the real question in the whole 3G vs Wifi issue anyway. I'm leaning toward the 3G because it would be handy to have Internet access, but that leads me to another question: how good is the browser on a 3G?

I already have a laptop, but I would be more inclined to leave it at home and use the Kindle instead on a weekend trip if I could reasonably expect that the Kindle could function for basic uses, e.g. checking e-mail and train times. I do realize that the Kindle is an e-book reader and not an iPad, though.

Also, a point of confusion for me--do the WiFi Kindles also have a browser and the capacity to use the Internet through the WiFi connection, or can they only access the Kindle store and other related sites?

Thanks for any help--sorry for disrupting the debate!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

dazdude said:


> i just dont think I will ever be in such an emergency need to buy a book that it cant wait till I get home or in a wifi access area. I have a huge list of books on my kindle waiting to be read already so its just not a needed facility for me.
> 
> I think sometimes what I read here and on the amazon boards is people wanting the kindle to do more and be more than it real main purpose which is an ebook reader. But we do live in the i want it and now society I guess.
> 
> ...


Maybe not an emergency, but my wife commutes 1.25 hours each way on the train every day. She often finishes one book and then orders a new one from the train. It may not be an emergency, but it's worth it not to spend a couple of hours on a train with nothing to read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lomiel said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Wifi and a 3G in Germany. Does anyone know how good the 3G coverage is in Germany--or the rest of Europe, for that matter? To wit, is it worth the $50? Which seems to be the real question in the whole 3G vs Wifi issue anyway. I'm leaning toward the 3G because it would be handy to have Internet access, but that leads me to another question: how good is the browser on a 3G?
> 
> I already have a laptop, but I would be more inclined to leave it at home and use the Kindle instead on a weekend trip if I could reasonably expect that the Kindle could function for basic uses, e.g. checking e-mail and train times. I do realize that the Kindle is an e-book reader and not an iPad, though.
> 
> ...


We have members here who live in Germany; maybe one of them will chime in about coverage. Except for the additional radio in the 3G version, the Kindles are identical.

There's a thread here about someone who used their Kindle for email and even posting to this site while cruising the Mediterranean: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36495.0.html


----------



## Cirlonde (Sep 25, 2010)

I chose 3G over WiFi for one reason, and it doesn't even have anything to do with books!  I'm not really the type of person who has to be "connected" 24/7, so my cell phone doesn't have internet capability and I just don't feel that even a $10.00 per month data plan would be worth the cost for the rare times that I would just really want/need wireless access.  The Kindle seemed like the perfect answer.  Usually, the only times I've wished I had a smart phone are when my husband and I are on the road wondering what actor played in a movie, who wrote that novel, etc.  I usually end up calling a family member or friend and asking them to Google the info for me.  Sure, the Kindle's internet browser isn't all that great but it is a lot better than paying for a smart phone and a data plan for the one or two times a month that I might want to check my email on the road or Google some useless piece of trivia.  So that's what finally put me over the edge and sold me on the Kindle! 
-C


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I chose it because if I'm in a car somewhere and want to quickly check my email or the weather, I can do it.  That's pretty much the only reason.  I don't really see how $50 would make such a huge impact for someone.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

PeterW thank you! I have been going backand forth trying to figure out which one I should order. You have made a valid point I hadn't thought about!!

Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

berfles said:


> I don't really see how $50 would make such a huge impact for someone.


Of course it depends on one's overall financial position -- and none of us knows what that is except for ourselves. 

And, if you have a budget for books, and the Kindle has to be part of that budget, spending $50 less means that many more books you can buy! 

I probably only _needed_ the WiFi one. . .but I'd been planning to buy the K3 for months. . .I didn't know exactly when it would be released, but when the K2 price went down to $189, that became my budget point -- though I was prepared for it to be higher. When the K3 was released and I learned the prices, I went ahead and got the 3G: since I'd planned to, and saved up, the $189 anyway. Haven't actually used the 3G much yet. . . .but I have it if I want it. . .

Bottom line: only YOUR reasons count for why YOU bought one or the other.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

> Maybe not an emergency, but my wife commutes 1.25 hours each way on the train every day. She often finishes one book and then orders a new one from the train. It may not be an emergency, but it's worth it not to spend a couple of hours on a train with nothing to read.


But you can have more than one book at a time on the kindle? The argument presented doesn't make sense really.
I have sixty or so at any one time - finish a book and there are plenty more - no need to connect to any store and buy new ones in emergency situations. There really is no need to really order a book form the train if you have a library on your kindle.
There is no need to sit on a train with nothing to read - just stock the kindle up with your library?

IMO, there is no need to connect to email or go on the net with a kindle - because its not what it does or what its meant to do - its an ebook reader - for reading ebooks. My iphone. mp3 player, laptop and even the sat nav in my car connects to the net - i just want to read books and to be honest i don't even need wifi - i can just transfer the books from my comp to kindle.

My overall worry is that people want the kindle to be more like an ipad and a media device than an ebook reader and once it goes down this route - then the overall experience of BOOKS will be gone - its already going as 70% of the discussions in and around kindle are about the technology of it - rather than the books, reading of it. Its becoming a case whereby the more tech they add into the device - the more it loses its ebook focus and becomes a media device.

Daz


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

berfles said:


> I chose it because if I'm in a car somewhere and want to quickly check my email or the weather, I can do it. That's pretty much the only reason. I don't really see how $50 would make such a huge impact for someone.


$50 (or rather £40 in my case) isn't a huge difference for me personally but it just didn't seem worth it given my situation. If I'm going to be out of the house and I think I might finish a book before I return, I can simply stock up on books as back up. And since I have my iPhone for other internet usage on the go, I just didn't see a need for 3G and I still don't. Just because I live comfortably and could easily spare the extra cash for 3G doesn't mean I should - I try to save wherever I can for the future and not spend too frivolously.

It just comes down to each individual's needs and wants, it's not really a matter of whether $50 will break the bank or not. To be honest, I think anyone in a situation where $50 would have a huge impact on their bank account should not be buying a Kindle to begin with because they're obviously struggling to make ends meet and that's not the time to be spending on unnecessary gadgets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dazdude said:


> But you can have more than one book at a time on the kindle? The argument presented doesn't make sense really.
> I have sixty or so at any one time - finish a book and there are plenty more - no need to connect to any store and buy new ones in emergency situations. There really is no need to really order a book form the train if you have a library on your kindle.
> There is no need to sit on a train with nothing to read - just stock the kindle up with your library?


Of course. . . but if you're reading a series and don't happen to have pre-loaded the next it's really nice to be able to get it _anywhere_. 


> IMO, there is no need to connect to email or go on the net with a kindle - because its not what it does or what its meant to do - its an ebook reader - for reading ebooks. My iphone. mp3 player, laptop and even the sat nav in my car connects to the net - i just want to read books and to be honest i don't even need wifi - i can just transfer the books from my comp to kindle.


I agree that I'm not likely to use my Kindle as anything but a reader. . .but a lot of folks are _extremely_ happy that it has the extra capability. . .I've heard of stories of people suddenly without power being able to send quick e-mail to family to let them know they're o.k. . . .or being able to find a map when lost in a strange place. Neither of those are part of the primary function, but I bet the Kindleers who used them that way were happy the functionality was there.


> My overall worry is that people want the kindle to be more like an ipad and a media device than an ebook reader and once it goes down this route - then the overall experience of BOOKS will be gone - its already going as 70% of the discussions in and around kindle are about the technology of it - rather than the books, reading of it. Its becoming a case whereby the more tech they add into the device - the more it loses its ebook focus and becomes a media device.
> 
> Daz


It's true that in "Let's Talk Kindle" discussion is primarily about the device and what it can or can not do. . .but the "Book Corner" and "Book Bazaar" are positively _buzzing_ with book talk!

And, personally, I think there is room in the marketplace for a lot of different devices. . .there are a number of different e-readers available -- different features/different formats -- but all designed for long form reading. And Jeff Bezos has clearly said that his focus is all about the books -- so I don't see the Kindle focus moving away from being a reader. Might Amazon at some point market a product with more focus on the internet capabilities? Maybe. But I don't see the Kindle going away any time soon.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

dazdude said:


> The argument presented doesn't make sense really.


I don't understand the need for an "argument" to justify it. I think just personal preference and ones own financial situation. I live in a town that has very few free or unlocked wifi networks. I also like to download my newspapers or blog updates when I want them, not when I'm at a free unlocked wifi location. If I go out to lunch by myself I may want to read the NY times latest news, which is updated frequently throughout the day. Very few restaurants in my town have unlocked wifi. Everyone has different situations and different needs. I can understand a discussion about what one finds convenient, but don't understand the need to justify one's decision with an "argument" that makes sense to someone else. JMO


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> Maybe not an emergency, but my wife commutes 1.25 hours each way on the train every day. She often finishes one book and then orders a new one from the train. It may not be an emergency, but it's worth it not to spend a couple of hours on a train with nothing to read.


I chose WiFi version, as i feel that I would use 3G connection really seldom, even if I have quite good coverage of 3G in my country. 
I have really long list of books to read, and in the main I read 2 in the same time. So when I see that I'm finishing one of the books I upload/buy a new one. So I can plan before whether I have to buy a new one, when I'm back home or in the area of the Wifi spot.
Or when I know that I won't have a possibility to connect to the net I just buy/upload before more books to read. K3 has 4Gb memory so there is a lot of space to keep a thousands of books on it.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting thread. I waffled for a good week over whether to get just Wi-Fi or wi-fi/3G due to the price difference, because I wanted the lighted cover too. Finally hubby talked me into getting the combo version just "in case". 

When I got it, I was really glad it had wi-fi, because here in Montana, we don't *have* 3G coverage...hence the inability for cell phone users to get iphones here (we're not cell phone users, so it didn't click in my brain until I turned the Kindle on and it connected to the "edge" network instead). Needless to say, Edge is super-slow, and wi-fi is way faster...so I'm glad it has wi-fi. Perhaps the 3G will come in handy if I ever travel out of the state. 

One thing someone pointed out to me when I was waffling is that if I ever decided to sell/trade my kindle for a newer version, the combo would probably be worth more...so that weighed in for me too.


----------



## PeterW (Sep 12, 2010)

dazdude said:


> But you can have more than one book at a time on the kindle? The argument presented doesn't make sense really.
> I have sixty or so at any one time - finish a book and there are plenty more - no need to connect to any store and buy new ones in emergency situations. There really is no need to really order a book form the train if you have a library on your kindle.
> 
> [snip]
> Daz


I have about 20 unread books on my Kindle - mostly free or very cheap public domain books; one of my reasons for getting a Kindle was because I read so many classics and there is a substantial savings in doing so on a Kindle.

But I also read some more contemporary books costing around $10...and those I tend to buy on an as needed basis; I certainly would not want to have a large library of expensive unread books on my Kindle. So if you read series consisting of these types of books and have a 2.5 hour daily train ride, I think it would be a false economy to not buy the wifi+3G, since you don't have to worry about making sure you download the next book in the series before you leave the house. (Especially if you don't have wifi at work)

I mean, obviously, loading up on pay series at home is completely *doable.* But it's also nice to not have to think about it at all. Just as it might be nice to read a sample on the train and decide you'd like to buy the book and continue reading *right now*.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

JamieDeBree said:


> Interesting thread. I waffled for a good week over whether to get just Wi-Fi or wi-fi/3G due to the price difference, because I wanted the lighted cover too. Finally hubby talked me into getting the combo version just "in case".
> 
> When I got it, I was really glad it had wi-fi, because here in Montana, we don't *have* 3G coverage...hence the inability for cell phone users to get iphones here (we're not cell phone users, so it didn't click in my brain until I turned the Kindle on and it connected to the "edge" network instead). Needless to say, Edge is super-slow, and wi-fi is way faster...so I'm glad it has wi-fi. Perhaps the 3G will come in handy if I ever travel out of the state.
> 
> One thing someone pointed out to me when I was waffling is that if I ever decided to sell/trade my kindle for a newer version, the combo would probably be worth more...so that weighed in for me too.


Actually, the cheaper one comes with ONLY wi-fi--the 3G is added to the more expensive one, but both have wi-fi.

Shari


----------



## amandag (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it just comes down to the person and their needs. I chose the wifi model and couldn't be happier. I would have chosen the 3g model if I travelled constantly (for a living), or didn't have an iphone. But since I have wifi at home, wifi at almost any coffee shop I'd read in, and even wifi in most restaurants and hotels, I have little need. 

I can understand the 'just in case' idea, but I left that line of thinking a long time ago. I use to keep this and that 'just in case' I ever needed it. Now I only keep and buy exactly what I need. Nothing against that way of thinking. I just have a different philosophy.

It's also not a matter of cost. I could have afforded 50 bucks, but that's over a third of the cost of a new kindle. I'd rather put that money towards the next generation kindle. Paying 50 dollars extra on a 139.00 device is wasteful for me. For 50 dollars not only could it pay for a large chunk of a new kindle, it would buy a cheap case and most of the extended warranty. 

And since I've bought my kindle, I've not a single time wish I had 3g. Periodicals are downloaded overnight on my home wifi, and I've never had to buy a book NOW that couldn't wait until I was in a wifi area.

Again, not putting down those that need it. If it's needed I don't believe 50 bucks is outrageous. But I see a lot of comments on the internet claiming that you should get 3g because one day you'll regret not having it. I'm saying that's false. I'm more than happy with the wifi model, and at 139.00 the value puts a smile on my face that 189.00 would not.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I definitely can see both sides of this, not to mention I lived both sides of this. 

Let's start with this ... I don't have an iPhone. Indeed I'm one of the 83% of US citizens who don't have any kind of smartphone and therefore any kind of data plan to pay for month in and out.

Truth is what I rarely need is a smartphone (not to mention work provides me with a blackberry) so being able to access 3G to browse the web is a nice plus. I also discovered shortly after I bought my original wifi-only K3 that there my wifi K3 did not have the connectivity that my laptop did in terms of wifi. As well, it was really annoying to have to sign in to a hotspot to get service. Could I login to a hotspot as necessary? You bet, but I found it was a major PITA especially using numerals.

I appreciate having work documents/pdfs sent to me when I don't have readily available wifi access such as at our Admin center or in certain meeting rooms. It has come in very handy.

Call me lazy and cheap.  I appreciate my 3G very much and I'm glad that I was able to trade the wifi for a 3G. I can't imagine regretting it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I always thought a blackberry was a smartphone?  Or are you saying it doesn't count because it isn't yours?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I always thought a blackberry was a smartphone? Or are you saying it doesn't count because it isn't yours?


Right, it's not mine. Plus the screen is too small for me to read pdfs and docx on. The K3 has turned out to be a boon to me for reading work stuff and cutting down on printing things out. I use it all the time for that.


----------



## Lomiel (Oct 3, 2010)

After thinking about it a bit, I think I'm going to go for the 3G version. I'm living in a small town with no WiFi that I know of outside of the dorm, and the dorm's wireless is highly regulated and restricted--even amazon.com is forbidden as a "shopping" site. (For no logical or discernible reason, the UK and German sites are still accessible. Huh.) Anyway, I'd rather not have to make the hour-long trip to the nearest "big town" to find a hotspot every time I want a new book, and I'm planning on traveling on the weekends, so the flexibility will, I think, be worth it.
Thanks for the help, Ann. 
Now I need to decide on a case... ><


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't have a web-capable phone so I really appreciate being able to use sites like Gmail, Twitter, etc. when I am anywhere like riding in the car, enjoying the outdoors, or even at a family member's house where there is no Wifi.  I also use the Kindle for those purposes at home when we lose power.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

3g for me. The web browser is a pretty important feature for me, and I mainly use it on the bus to and from work, with no wifi in sight.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Hmmmm I'm still on the fence about getting a Kindle since I have a NOOK but I'm heading to Best Buy tonight. I just may get the 3G/wifi . Tonight is decision night.Thanks for all the input.*


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

O.T. post, sorry. 

You live in a dorm = college student and your school, an institute of higher learning, doesn't trust it's students to have full access to the internet?  And blocks sites?


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Violet said:


> I don't have a web-capable phone so I really appreciate being able to use sites like Gmail, Twitter, etc. when I am anywhere like riding in the car, enjoying the outdoors, or even at a family member's house where there is no Wifi. I also use the Kindle for those purposes at home when we lose power.


Sorry for the silly question but how can you read when, as you said lose power? I'm especially curious how you can handle it after the sunset


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

I got the 3G just for the always-on "whispersync" functionality. Also, If I'm visiting relatives, I'd rather not have to ask for their wireless key, as I find it a bit rude


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DevX said:


> Sorry for the silly question but how can you read when, as you said lose power? I'm especially curious how you can handle it after the sunset


If you have a charged Kindle you can read for a VERY long time without having to recharge. So a power source isn't an issue.

And there are any number of ways to generate light that don't require mains power. . . . . .heck, when I was young a candle or the light from the fireplace worked for me!


----------



## PhotoJim (Oct 6, 2010)

The original poster made a very insightful point:  if you read books on multiple devices, the 3G feature is pretty useful.  I too find myself reading a few pages of my current book on my iPhone or iPad (I don't always have my Kindle with me but I always have my iPhone and usually have my iPad).  Reading on the Kindle 3 is far more pleasurable, but the flexibility of reading books on any device is hard to beat if I have a few opportunistic moments to take.

Yes, a WiFi Kindle will still synchronize your reading points... IF you're in WiFi coverage and you've connected to the access point.  On the other hand, you need only be in cellular coverage (even weak 2G coverage) to have it work on a 3G Kindle.

As to 2G versus 3G, 3G is of course better but I downloaded a book at my cottage two weeks ago using 2.5G EDGE and it still only took three or four minutes.  These books are a few hundred kilobytes in size - it just doesn't take that long.  Even with a 2G GPRS connection (rarely found anymore) a book will download at about 5 kilobytes per second, so a 500 kilobyte book would take about 100 seconds - i.e. 1 minute 40 seconds.


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

I am in almost EXACTLY unknown2cherubim’s situation (expect I ALSO carry a laptop).  But sitting at airport bar (surprising how many, and WHICH airports, do NOT have free Wi-Fi) between flights/connections easier to do a quick check of some emails on Kindle with 3G then getting laptop out.   Besides my company email on my blackberry, I have four accounts (ALL business related but only my companies email can be gotten to on Blackberry due to company IT policies that is strictly enforced by the IT Nazi's).   

That aside, in just the last three weeks the $50 extra for 3G, at least for me, was really worth it and by the way I have become a Kindle fantic in just three weeks  .  However, there is another whole class of individual that the 3G would be worth it to as well. 

I will be giving two with 3G as gifts this Christmas to a few of those (MILLIONS) who do not have home networks, PC’s, Smart Phones, data service, or have no convenient access to wireless networks (let alone actually know how to log onto a Wi-fi – because they don't use PCs, ever).   

Yes I am sure the initial teaching them:   learning to navigate the Kindle to use even the free 3G to buy books will age me at least 10 more years  .   And yes, I KNOW I will have to set up AMAZON accounts for them because they wouldn't  know how to do it, let alone have the means to do it anyway (and I DO not live near these folks so I am sure I will be spending more than a few hours on the phone with them to boot) .   But in the end I KNOW they will love their Kindles and these folks are avid readers (I am also buying them the lighted Amazon cover (I really like mine) as well as spare micro-USB cable and AC adapter (just in case). 


Actually the need to set up an Amazon account is the one really weak spot that slows people from giving a Kindle as a GIFT, at least it does in my case, as well as the lack of a true Amazon Gift certificate just for Kindle books.

The whole "Kindle as a Gift" is the one weak spot Amazon didn't think through.  The Kindle should have had an initial “one-stop-shop-setup”  URL  which would do the initial set-up of an  AMAZON account, INCLUDING a free simple AMAZON email account of some kind which would be used JUST for and by Amazon Kindle users.  And even then just so they can set up account and buy books and so that AMAZON and the KINDLE user can communicate if needed on books purchases or other "Kindle only" issues).  In other words, the KINDLE with 3G, or even just the Wi-Fi only version - if you already know how to use the web - should be a fully self-contained “out of the box” standalone book reader and book buyer – sans PC.

Larry


----------



## Lomiel (Oct 3, 2010)

TLM said:


> O.T. post, sorry.
> 
> You live in a dorm = college student and your school, an institute of higher learning, doesn't trust it's students to have full access to the internet? And blocks sites?


Yep. Certain (apparently mostly randomly selected) sites are VERBOTEN, ostensibly to keep users from using up too much of their 1GB-per-person limit too fast. Also, they're very keen to point out that they can monitor everything you do on the network very easily. It's quite irritating.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

So if I get a 3G do I not have to pay usage or time when I go to google something or download?  The only analogy I can think of is a wireless phone where you are paying for minutes used... I don't want to be sitting at the park googling something or connecting to my e-mail only to find that I have racked up a huge internet bill.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

I started with the Wi-Fi only thinking I can always just buy my books at home and would never be in that bind to need 3G.  That lasted about 2 weeks and I sent it back for the 3G.  

I agree with the poster that I felt awkward asking for the wireless key when at family or friends' houses.  Not that I sit there and read while visiting... but it does come in handy if you are there for any length of time.  Or it was very inconvenient at those pesky hotels that like to charge for internet usage.

I also sometimes read on my iPhone and it drove me nuts not to be able sync the two devices.

So for me the 3G was the logical choice and haven't looked back since making the change.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> So if I get a 3G do I not have to pay usage or time when I go to google something or download? The only analogy I can think of is a wireless phone where you are paying for minutes used... I don't want to be sitting at the park googling something or connecting to my e-mail only to find that I have racked up a huge internet bill.


Amazon absorbs the costs of the 3G connection*. There are no additional charges to you nor do you have to sign up for a 'plan'.

Note that, with the introduction of the K3, the system is designed that, when wireless is turned on, the device will first check for and try to connect to a WiFi hotspot and will only default to 3G if WiFi is not found.

*Perhaps it is more accurate to say that the costs are already accounted for in the extra cost of the 3G device over the WiFi only version and in the cost of ebooks themselves.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

TotallyEpic said:


> Also, If I'm visiting relatives, I'd rather not have to ask for their wireless key, as I find it a bit rude





ellie said:


> I agree with the poster that I felt awkward asking for the wireless key when at family or friends' houses.


I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with this. You only have to do this once and unless you delete the connection it will automatically connect the next time you are at their house.

In my family we all have laptops and usually have them with us anytime we visit each other. I would think it's rude if someone in my family didn't let me connect to their wireless network. And I would most certainly let anyone that visits me connect to my wireless network.

What I did find a bit ridiculous though was when my wife and I visited her sister and her husband. Their network passphrase was an "approved" random 32-character alphanumeric combination of hex digits. Way overkill!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's rude to ask for a security key if visiting  relative or friend.  I also wouldn't think it rude if they preferred not to give it. . . .I mean maybe they have extremely sensitive stuff or they do some work from home and have to maintain a higher than average security level.  Frankly, for me, it's not a big deal one way or the other.

That said, I have a phone that can be tethered if needed. . . .


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it's all a matter of preference & your situation. I have the wifi model which is sufficient for my use. I'm  almost always around a wifi spot. Yesterday at work I was buying books on my iPhone. Now obviously I couldn't download them till I got home, but that's ok because I'm in the middle of reading a book a anyway, so those could wait to be downloaded when I got home. Again it's personal preference.  Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think it's rude to ask for a security key if visiting relative or friend. I also wouldn't think it rude if they preferred not to give it. . . .I mean maybe they have extremely sensitive stuff or they do some work from home and have to maintain a higher than average security level. Frankly, for me, it's not a big deal one way or the other.


*shrug* Each family is different. Mine is not comfortable giving out the wireless key for security, so I'm not comfortable asking for it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

ellie said:


> *shrug* Each family is different. Mine is not comfortable giving out the wireless key for security, so I'm not comfortable asking for it.


When people come over I always offer my wifi, but I putthe key in myself. I may move to sig Mac addresses though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellie said:


> *shrug* Each family is different. Mine is not comfortable giving out the wireless key for security, so I'm not comfortable asking for it.


Absolutely! And if you know they won't be comfortable, then you shouldn't ask.

But if you are someplace and you don't know how they feel, would you say, "Hey, I'd love to get on the internet. . .do you have WiFi? Do you mind sharing your security key? If not, that's o.k." I certainly would. Then if they say, "Sure!" you're connected. And you've left them a polite way to say, "no, I'd really rather not do that." To which your only response is, "no problem then, I'll pop down to Starbucks for a few hours this afternoon then." Or something like that.

I guess it's not the asking that's rude to me, but asking with an expectation that you are entitled. . . . .which I am NOT implying anyone here is advocating. . .just following my rather random thought train. . . . .


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I got the the Wi-Fi+3G version becuase I was concerned about not having a connection all the time if I got the Wi-Fi only version.  As it turns out 90% of the time I have the radios off and when I turn them on once a day to download my calibre feeds and Amazon blogs I almost always have a wi-fi connection to use.  If your a real time news feed junkie and travel a lot, the 3G makes a lot of sense.  If not, go with the Wi-Fi only version and use the difference in price to buy a lighted cover, which I think adds real value to the naked Kindle.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## Berrytastic (Oct 17, 2010)

I previously had a sony and for me the decision was very very simple 3g all the way.The reasons behind this were also pretty easy.I live in the uk but i tend to holiday in europe.When there the local newspapers which are identical are like ten times the price simply because they are brought over from the uk.I can normally read all i need to within 10 minutes so for me i cant justify the price of buying a paper for the news for ten minutes pleasure.Roaming on the iphone or laptop abroad in europe is extortionate probably even more than the newspaper example so bearing in mind the kindle gives you free 3g in over 100 countries within a week of using it simply to check the bbc website i reckon i will have more than got my investment back never mind the other additional benefits such as synching or browsing amazon

Peter


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Oct 10, 2010)

What about that USB? Hook it up to a puter with the internet and you can drag and drop as many books as you want and it will index them while charging.


----------

